# notched the wrong tag...



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

i got alittle excited when i found my 2nd deer ever the other night and notched out the wrong tag out of my combination license.when i realized i did, i already had the month,day and sex notched out.help me i want my other tag.can they just print me the one i need at the store or am i screwed?


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Likely screwed. Your deer is tagged. (being this was a couple nights ago)

More details needed to confirm if harvested deer is tagged correct, and which tag is remaining. Buck, doe, non-restricted tag used?, etc.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

What tag did you use to tag on the second deer? What tags do you have left?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Whatever you do make sure that the deer is properly tagged. An illegally tagged deer will cost you plenty. You will need to purchase a replacement tag.



> Lost Licenses and Hunter Safety Certificates
> 
> If you lose your Michigan fishing, hunting or fur harvester license, you may purchase a replacement at any license agent. You must provide the ID number used to purchase the original license. The full price will be charged to replace any license with a kill tag. All other licenses cost $3 to be replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Whatever you do make sure that the deer is properly tagged. An illegally tagged deer will cost you plenty. You will need to purchase a replacement tag.


 
It is not a lost tag. He improperly used the tag. But the question needs to be answered what tag he used and which tags he has left.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Butcher the deer and throw the tag away. You made a simple mistake, no harm....no foul.

L & O


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Butcher the deer and throw the tag away. You made a simple mistake, no harm....no foul.
> 
> L & O


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Butcher the deer and throw the tag away. You made a simple mistake, no harm....no foul.
> 
> L & O


 
:help:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

dead short said:


> :help:


 
So what is the correct answer Dead Short, I know he is not the only one that has done this. It is a simple mistake. But what is the correct action to be taken.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Pretty sure its just like losing a tag. Buy a replacement for 3 or 4 bucks and you should be good. I would keep the wrongly notched tag just in case you get payed a visit buy a DNR officier. I'm sure they flag things like that.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

bigcountrysg said:


> So what is the correct answer Dead Short, I know he is not the only one that has done this. It is a simple mistake. But what is the correct action to be taken.


It sounded like he had only shot one deer this year (second deer ever)?? Buy a replacement tag (combo $30) and surrender the wrongly used tag and the remaining tag from the first combo and have that first purchase voided. Use the appropriate tag under the newly purchased combo license. $30 mistake. 

Only other option is to use the appropriate tag (the remaining one) under the current license they have and only have one antlered deer for the season. $15 - one antlered deer this season mistake. The other one (wrongly tagged) would not be reusable.

That's about the best a guy could do. It's all on the honor system.

Under no circumstance should someone never end up with opportunity to shoot more than two legal antlered bucks.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

It happens. Tough luck, your next deer will need to have 4pts on 1 side.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've done it... Put my restricted tag on a doe... 

Didn't realize it until I got home. It didn't matter though, I still only had 3 tags.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Butcher the deer and throw the tag away. You made a simple mistake, no harm....no foul.
> 
> L & O


what he said


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

Honor system where do you find honest people now days by some of the responses.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I did the same thing this year. Got so excited, counted 3 tines and punched my unrestricted license out for the deer, went to drag it out, lifted the head to find four tines on the other side. Oh well now I'm looking for another nice one


----------

